# Am I too old to consider this an option



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi can anyone pls advise if there is an age limit to supply embryos to a host surrogate as for donor eggs etc?  We have had several cycle failures with zero implantation and in looking at future options inclding level 2 tests etc i wanted to understand if surrogacy may be an option for us if I can't carry our baby myself.  I will be 42 in April.

Thanks Siobhan x


----------



## Amandajb (Sep 6, 2007)

Siobhan

Please do not worry!

As a host surrogate myself, I have received embryos from ladies much older than 42!  

Your clinic will consider the quality of the embryos, rather than the age of you.

I am currently pregnant from a lady who is much older than you, and last year had twins to a couple about your age.

I am sure many other IPs and surrogates will come forward with the same or similar information, so try not to stress too much about that.  There are plenty of surrogates out there so if this turns out to be an option for you, I am sure that you will find one eager to help.

However, until you know whether this is an option for you, try not to worry and take advice from your clinic.

Keeping everything crossed for you. Good Luck!  



Amanda


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Amanda

Thanks so much for responding   your very kind reply has given me hope which is badly needed today after yet another zero beta test yesterday  .  

Siobhan x


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Lgft thanks so much for responding and for you kind wishes 

Siobhan x


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

Hello, yes the girls are right. There are definitely host IMs of your age at SUK, although like when you are trying to get pregnant yourself it is always a good idea to get on with the job re age. I know a couple of people who were hoping to do host surrogacy who did frozen cycles to stock up the freezer, shall we say (!), to ensure they had embies for when and if they met the lovely lady willing to help them. Good luck!
xx


----------



## CarolynB (May 17, 2008)

Hi Siobhan

Certainly worth looking into surrogacy sooner rather than later as it may be the answer for you.  I always found doing lots of research helped me to ‘recover’ as best as I could when things did not have the outcome that I wished for.  It is also good to know what the options are.

I seemed to do ok with egg production but sadly we could not overcome my immune issues even with steroids and IVIG.

It is definitely worth keeping some (younger) snow babies in the freezer to ‘buy’ yourself some time.  It is very individual but my eggs deteriorated over a three/four year period (so they were no longer usable) and our total ‘get out of jail’ was that we had 6 snow babies in the freezer (from cycle 1) when my sister so selflessly offered to help us.  If we'd not kept the frosties then we'd have been off to the US for DE back to my dear sister instead.  More expensive and more inconvenient for her by a long way.

Good Luck and feel free to PM me if I can help you at all (immune stuff and/or surrogacy).  I am not a brave poster, more a reader me!!!

Very best of luck
Carolyn xxx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Carolyn and Gigglygirl thanks so much for responding on this thread.  I notice you are both at 23 weeks and send you lots of babydust and hoping you can stand the wait until you hold those babies in your arms   

Gigglygirl I'm so sorry to see you had ovarian cancer - it's a dreadful dreadful thing my darling mother had it you were so lucky to have been diagnosed early - suppose that may be one positive to all the tests for IVF. 

Carolyn we have 6 snowbabies in store but I'm waiting to see the results of the Chicago immume tests as I'm not prepared to risk any more embies until I can understand if my body is doing something to them.  If that is the issue I'm aware that the ivig does not work for everyone hence our wish to prepare in case surrogacy becomes an option.

Thanks so much for your kindness   

Siobhan x


----------



## CarolynB (May 17, 2008)

Not at all Siobhan.  Happy to be of any help at all.        

However, reading your response I fear that I may be I was not as clear as may be I could have been.  

Whatever the Chicago immunes say for you then I would consider keeping the snow babies for possible use with a surrogate angel if you can & keep doing Fresh whilst you still can.  I refused to have Frosties back to me ever and kept doing Fresh even after the Chicago immunes and even when it was very very hard to keep going financially and emotionally.  I say keep your snowbabies as a Plan B or Plan C if at all possible what ever the Chicago immunes say.  You'll never have better younger eggs!!

The fact that I had some of our 'early' embies still in the freezer when my sister surro angel offered to help and had not used myself was our final and wonderful hope.

Lots of Luck
Carolyn xxxx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

I know what you mean my clinic try to push for you to use frosties first but I wan't to do fresh whilst I still can. My aim is to fit in a few fresh cycles subject to immune results before I'm 43 and then review ovarian reserve and egg quality.  That should allow me to differentiate normal lower statistical chances of success in my early 40's vs declining quality issues.

Thanks
Siobhan x


----------



## steve and sue (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Siobhan I dont belive its to old at all , I am 43 and my hubby is 45 and our surrogate is pregnant with twins we cant wait for them to come along , still cant belive it , we used www.surrogatepathways.com who where amazing and found us a surrogate in eight weeks ....  never give up hope on the dream of parenthood , we didnt and now thanks to our surrogate we are going to have twins ....

Sue x      

/links


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks Sue needed to hear that today I was nearly told I was too old at the Portland today but managed to point out I hadn't asked about statistical chances of success at my age, already know that thanks!

Bet you are so excited about your lovely twins        

Siobhan x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Congratulations on your twins - I am considering doing a fresh cycle just to have eggs frozen, as I have 16 DE's in Spain but I have Asherman's Syn (a v thin lining due to M/C and ERPC) if I need to turn to surrogacy then I would have some eggs to use (I also am a poor responder on max doses at ARGC, immune issues (IVIG etc) and only produced 4 eggs on my cycle a year ago, but a glimmer of hope my FSH was 8.6 this month).

L x


----------

